# I have lightend and gone retro/mod.



## SS Retro (1 Apr 2013)

Started like this at 10.8 kg







Added this lot........





Guizzo carbon post and planet x titanium saddle.





FSA carbon alloy stem, guizzo bars, cinelli carbon bar tape.











FSA polycarbonate and carbon head spacers.





Carbon cages.





Planet x AL30 aero wheels.





XLC cut out multi compound blocks.






The weigh in.











Finished can shed some more weight by taking the mudguards off and ditching the free wheel, but I like them. Rides better you notice the weight improvement climbing and the surprise was the saddle was more comfortable.


----------



## wheres_my_beard (1 Apr 2013)

How much would it have cost to lose 1kg of body weight?!

Looks great though, nicely done


----------



## SS Retro (2 Apr 2013)

wheres_my_beard said:


> How much would it have cost to lose 1kg of body weight?!


 
Isn't that just a side affect of the nice bike you want?


----------



## Boris Bajic (2 Apr 2013)

That's a lovely job. You've made it much prettier.

But why is the 'after' photo at the top of the post and the hideous 'before' shot at the bottom?

Wouldn't it make more sense the other way up, once you'd removed all that carbon-fibroid silliness?

I hope I have helped, but fear that perhaps I have failed to do so.


----------



## SS Retro (2 Apr 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> That's a lovely job. You've made it much prettier.
> 
> But why is the 'after' photo at the top of the post and the hideous 'before' shot at the bottom?
> 
> ...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, I knew I would upset the purists, upset the carbon geared boys but my shoulders are broad and I have just got in from my fastest ever 35miles despite the nasty easterly wind, so really I don't give a f*%k to me its all justified ta'da!


----------



## User19783 (2 Apr 2013)

Nice one
would you like to swap the wheels, as I've got some low millage ones coming my soon


----------



## SS Retro (2 Apr 2013)

User19783 said:


> Nice one
> would you like to swap the wheels, as I've got some low millage ones coming my soon


Yes Yes I have seen those rims and can recommend them, enjoy!


----------



## bobcat (2 Apr 2013)

Sorry, but what did the bike do to upset you like that!


----------



## Psyclist (3 Apr 2013)

That's not SS retro?  But it's a nice build/weight.


----------



## Old Plodder (4 Apr 2013)

I prefer discreate, but not everybody is the same, thankfully, so just enjoy your ride.


----------



## Dan_h (5 Apr 2013)

Personally I think that looks great, nice job!


----------



## SportMonkey (6 Apr 2013)

Eugh, still heavier than my £400 Trek Second District. Just seems like idiocy to me.


----------



## SS Retro (6 Apr 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> Eugh, still heavier than my £400 Trek Second District. Just seems like idiocy to me.


That will be because your Trek is unyielding, dead aluminium as opposed to a Reynolds comfortable and stylish steel frame .


----------



## SportMonkey (6 Apr 2013)

SS Retro said:


> That will be because your Trek is unyielding, dead aluminium as opposed to a Reynolds comfortable and stylish steel frame .


 
My Masi Fixed Drop is steel, and far prettier than that. (Here)


----------



## SS Retro (6 Apr 2013)

SportMonkey said:


> My Masi Fixed Drop is steel, and far prettier than that. (Here)


Yeah nice reflectors!


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2013)

wheres_my_beard said:


> How much would it have cost to lose 1kg of body weight?!
> 
> Looks great though, nicely done


 a lot less and totally agree

looks nice though


----------



## wheres_my_beard (6 Apr 2013)

If


wheres_my_beard said:


> How much would it have cost to lose 1kg of body weight?!


 
Saying that if I had the money I'd have a feather light bike and probably be very fat from eating too much _expensive_ cakes and pastries.


----------



## SS Retro (15 May 2013)

Have been putting in the miles with distance rides of up to 60 miles and non of the changes has let me down so far, next move to enter a sportive.


----------



## User19783 (16 May 2013)

Well done, 
good luck on your planned sportive, 
You got more balls than me, all the sportive's around here, involve climbing 16%+hills, not much fun when I am pushing 72 inches, 
how many inches, are u pushing?


----------



## jazzkat (18 May 2013)

Which sportive have you got in mind. I'm not sure I'd do a sportive on a fixed. Most of them seem to be organised to batter you on hills. 
I enjoyed the beauty and the beast last year (on a geared bike I hasten to add) but climbing the coal road out of Dent on a fixed??!!!
We must arrange a ride out somewhere over the summer, if we get a summer that is


----------



## compo (19 May 2013)

wheres_my_beard said:


> How much would it have cost to lose 1kg of body weight?!


 
Nowhere near as much fun though.


----------



## Cycleops (19 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> But why is the 'after' photo at the top of the post and the hideous 'before' shot at the bottom?
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense the other way up, once you'd removed all that carbon-fibroid silliness?



The cf bar tape is particularly naff.


----------



## SS Retro (20 May 2013)

Cycleops said:


> The cf bar tape is particularly naff.


Cinelli make something 'naf' never! It's pure Italian style!


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2013)

SS Retro said:


> Cinelli make something 'naf' never! It's pure Italian style!


 you gotta love italian style as long as its not made by Fiat or Alfa


----------



## Boris Bajic (25 May 2013)

biggs682 said:


> you gotta love italian style as long as its not made by Fiat or Alfa


 
I have to take issue...
























And so on....


----------



## Cycleops (25 May 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> I have to take issue...
> 
> 
> And so on....



Just a shame that they don't seem to work very well. See they are bottom of the latest customer satisfaction survey.


----------

